# Will russia destroy underwater internet cables to usa ?



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

NATO Says Sabotage Behind Destruction Of Natural Gas Pipelines


NATO's Secretary-General says sabotage caused the leaks in two natural gas pipelines from Russia to Germany, and a debate has erupted over who caused it.




www.forbes.com





It looks like USA just destroyed Russia's Nordstresm 1 and nordstream 2 gas pipelines. Explosions underwater. Natural gas being released to atmosphere means global warming ammonia .

Fox news thinks Russia will retaliate by destroying underwater internet cables disrupting international internet and international banking.

If true, this can have bad impact on expats moving money internationally.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

But these accusations are coming from a former Russian Defence Minister and so why would he blame us for an energy crisis in Germany, why wouldn't Germany get blamed instead? I hope we don't lose these underground internet cables, they've been there since 1997.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

No talk about US involvement in the UK press, just sounds like another wacko fox news conspiracy theory. Why would the US even do such a thing, nothing to be gained


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> No talk about US involvement in the UK press, just sounds like another wacko fox news conspiracy theory. Why would the US even do such a thing, nothing to be gained


 US officials have PROVEN made some wacky things  (E g Epselon reading messages belonging to NATO FRIEND prime ministers, supported DICTATORS even AGAINST democrasy, screwed up TWICE in Iraq MADE UP "reason" to attack the second time with Junior Bush as president by hios father had screwed up the first time when there was a reason...)
So not odd there are conspirasy theories saying US officials have done something horrible.

E g I have got send to me two links just during the last days. Not this one but this one is in English and about same subject (World Trade center attack made by USA by had explosives installed to get "reason" to start war against "terrorists" to assist Israel to TAKE land and water resourses.) 9/11 After 21 Years |

NOT proven of what I know, but make sence, concerning Ukraine the link I got wasnt in English neither, but I suppouse everyone interested can find a link telling USA is behind Ukraine talked about joining European Union and NATO, which made Putin felt he had to try to stop it by attacking Ukraine to avoid get nuclear bombs stationed very close to Moscow. *Compare* USA interviened almost started WW III by stopping Sovjet ships at INTERNATIONAL water when they tried to transport to Cuba. So BOTH sides were guilty back then too but in opposite order...
USA have SUCEEDED concerning Ukraine by Russia have got very bad reputation by it AND ot have made STUPID politicians in Sweden and Finnland to want to join NATO. (Sweden - after been a superpower some houndred years - got tired of wars 200 years ago and have tried to stay out of wars since then by claim neutral - until now. And stupidity at Swedish politicians is more than that. Before NATO discussions they added money to Swedish military as if that would stop the risk if Putin would send some nuclear bombs to hit Sweden!!!. Putin got grumpy by Sweden had assisted Ukraine some with weapons.) 

BUT in difference from the link I got I DONT believe USA made it to make energy crisis in West Europe, I believe that was a SIDE EFFECT of it, because USA LOSE economical if Europpe get bad economy. OR US instigators didnt think of that


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Undersea cables have been targets in the past.

Probably the most famous was on 5 August 1914.

Shortly after the midnight expiration of Britain’s ultimatum to Germany to stop its military campaign against Belgium and France, CS Alert steamed out of Dover and out into the North Sea.
By morning, she had fished up and severed the five undersea telegraph cables connecting Germany with the outside world.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Thinking back does anyone remember this:

Biden says the Nord Stream 2 pipeline won't move ahead if Russia invades Ukraine 


President Biden and German Chancellor Olaf Scholz said during a joint news conference on Monday that they are in complete agreement on sanctions against Moscow if diplomacy fails and Russia invades Ukraine again.

That includes working together to stop the Nord Stream 2 gas pipeline — a multibillion-dollar vein that runs from Russia to Germany.

Asked how the U.S. would ensure that, Biden did not offer specifics: "I promise you: We will be able to do it." It's a point Biden administration officials have stressed in recent weeks.


NPRLink


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

It is not certain who destroyed Nordstream pipelines.

And if the USA did this, it is not certain what Russian retaliation will be.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> President Biden and German Chancellor Olaf Scholz said during a joint news conference on Monday that they are in complete agreement on sanctions against Moscow if diplomacy fails and Russia invades Ukraine again.


 What "again" ?  Russia is in Ukraine now and claim the east part belong to Russia!


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Howard_Z said:


> NATO Says Sabotage Behind Destruction Of Natural Gas Pipelines
> 
> 
> NATO's Secretary-General says sabotage caused the leaks in two natural gas pipelines from Russia to Germany, and a debate has erupted over who caused it.
> ...


 The entire article is about Russia blowing up the pipeline and then there is one little blurb about the USA did it from some guy that also said the USA warned of an attack weeks ago. Yeah the USA did it after warning of an attack.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

What I don't understand is why is all the gas escaping from a not yet used pipeline.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Both pipelines come from RUSSIA (if news did draw correct) , By Russia can just stop gas delivery by closing the "tap", it would be stupid by Russia if sabotaging themselves - except if they did it in the "blame game" with USA 

Just a thought - Can such pipelines start leaking by NOT have gas pressure inside? 
IF so then more likely NONE sabotaged it


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Both pipelines come from RUSSIA (if news did draw correct) , By Russia can just stop gas delivery by closing the "tap", it would be stupid by Russia if sabotaging themselves - except if they did it in the "blame game" with USA
> 
> Just a thought - Can such pipelines start leaking by NOT have gas pressure inside?
> IF so then more likely NONE sabotaged it


Well 1 is not yet in commission and the other turned off due to technical faults so I wonder if they fill the pipeline with compressed air and that's what it coming to the surface over the breaks. Whatever it is it will help wean Europe off of Russian gas a lot quicker than expected. Can't see this being in Russia's long-term interest unless they have signed up to supply 100% to China.


----------



## shane.green (4 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> No talk about US involvement in the UK press, just sounds like another wacko fox news conspiracy theory. Why would the US even do such a thing, nothing to be gained


 It is the Russians who have nothing to gain by blowing up their own infrastructure. As for why some suspect the US...The US issued a thinly veiled threat to do as much shortly after the invasion! As for what is to be gained, the US clearly seems to be looking for regime change in Russia. If the energy crisis got sufficiently bad this winter in Europe, there would have been increasing pressure to find a negotiated end of the hostilities to resume the flow of natural gas from Russia. This would have provided Putin with a "win" and kept him in power. This is no longer an option.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

shane.green said:


> It is the Russians who have nothing to gain by blowing up their own infrastructure. As for why some suspect the US...The US issued a thinly veiled threat to do as much shortly after the invasion! As for what is to be gained, the US clearly seems to be looking for regime change in Russia. If the energy crisis got sufficiently bad this winter in Europe, there would have been increasing pressure to find a negotiated end of the hostilities to resume the flow of natural gas from Russia. This would have provided Putin with a "win" and kept him in power. This is no longer an option.


 Broken gas lines would add big problem for RUSSIA to recover economical after deliveries open again, much worse than for western Europe.


----------



## MrG78 (3 mo ago)

Let's stick to facts here.

Russia claims it was the USA - without anyone actually knowing what the USA has to gain from blowing up pipelines that aren't used anymore anyway - and won't be for the foreseeable future.

And Europeans claim it was the Russians - with Swedish and Danish navies already filed proof at the UN energy agency of Russian submarine activities in that area on that day and within less than 1 hour from the explosion area.

Now I read that dumb uneducated people here claim Russia has nothing to gain blowing up their own pipelines.

yes, I agree, if I were dumb and low educated then Russia has nothing to gain.

For people with an IQ > 1 it becomes obvious what's the gain here.

Gas delivery contracts are done not just for a month or so, but for many years. Otherwise the multi-billion investments aren't worth it.

Companies in Germany have long-year contracts with Gasprom. Should Gasprom fail to deliver there's huge claims and fines Gazprom has to pay. Unless - and then there's a whole juridical exemptions in the contracts with Gazprom where they don't have to pay.

One of them includes someone blowing up the pipelines!

So deliberately cutting off the gas - which Gasprom started in May 2021 - yes you read that right, spring 2021 Gazprom already started to reduce the gasflow to Europe - Putin has been weaponizing and preparing for this war already a long time before - and then the game playing since the Feb 2022 invasion - that's a risk for Gazprom that its western partners going to court to sue Gasprom and get courts to force them to pay for the damage.

SInce companies now short term quickly gotta buy from Nigeria, Qatar, etc. for extreme prices - the financial risks for Gazprom are INSANE! We're talking about potentially hundreds of billions of USD legally ordered by court Gazprom has to pay - or risk cutting off from international financial market in case they can't even sell to China anymore!

BUT - if the gas cannot be delivered because "someone" blew up the pipelines - well good luck proving in court who did blow up the pipes...

Then Gazprom can save the hundreds of billions and doesn't have to pay - since it's not their fault...

And now I ask all people with no education and low IQ claiming the US did this:"seriously, that narrow minded and short-sighted you are?"

Russia/Gasprom has hundreds of billions of USD reasons to blow up the pipes.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

MrG78 said:


> Let's stick to facts here.
> 
> Russia claims it was the USA - without anyone actually knowing what the USA has to gain from blowing up pipelines that aren't used anymore anyway - and won't be for the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...


Next you will be saying that Russia blow their own bridge up so they can say that's why they lost the war. If you look on google earth the railway is on the left side of the road bridge which makes the lorry that exploded to have been travelling from Russia to the Crimea. So most likely an ammunition translort exploded. Not a Ukrainian special ops.


----------

